# LOTS and LOTS of Specks



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Winter has just begun to settle in. And during this time of year Specks are bar none the easiest fish to catch, but there is a catch to that saying..... "you do have to locate them first":yes:

Well I have taken the time to do just that for you* Yesterday 16 Dec my buddy Tim and I decided to launch the boat in search of specks in NEW water* Here in the Pensacola region you can almost expect fish to be in the same places every year based on season.... well to mix things up we went way deep deep into the woods and found large numbers of specks holding to their winter patterns.:blink:

As always im a little skeptical about leaving fish to find fish, but in order to catch more fish hey a mans got to do what a mans got to do.... so I took the Winter pattern and simply applied it to this body of water I had never fished before. Well, what do you know it didnt take long at all for us to start filling up the box.:thumbup:

As far as how we caught them, well that was a giant array of lures ( Rapala, Yo Zuri, BF1 in the LIO COLOR, MATRIX SHAD, LUCKY CRAFT, MIRRO-LURE, JACKALL )... I think Tim was throwing a NEW lure every 15 min, just so that he can say he caught a fish on it hahahahaha Now some may ask what color??..... we threw silver, green, blue, purple, pink white and even a Yo Zuri lure that changes color depending on what angle you look at it hahahahaha although there was a common denominator in it all.... the fish would hit every lure on the pause 80% of the time, regardless if it was on bottom, sinking, suspending or floating ..... the normal slower wintertime retrieve proves deadly yet again.:notworthy: 

We caught a true winter slam this trip as well, specks, large mouth bass ( realsed 2 ) red fish ( realsed 1 ) and flounder!!!! All these fish hudled up together I think is pretty cool

HERE ARE SOME PICS :santa: Merry Christmas

and be sure to check me out at www.limitoutcharters.com :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Eaters....good job brother!


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice! Good report as usual :thumbsup:.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice work Josh.
Not a inshore guy but winter has always been my favorite time to fish.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

17DEC16
Caught a good one today along with a 2 man limit in the box and released many others.... follow me on Facebook #Joshua Lim for on the water LIVE moments


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

That looks like a true GATOR ur holding up!!! Damn nice fish, Josh. Take a pic and have the pic transposed to the front of ur TROUT CAP!!!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Had a blast buddy! With the abundance of bait and the "fishy Ora" of those areas, there was NO WAY we weren't gonna catch some fish! 

Finding new spots can be tough, but it's always nice to have a few in the back pockets.. 

After a day like that, all I can say is "Here striper striper!" hahaha

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yet another double man limit 85% all upper slot, plus some and 1 over 20" ( a solid 22.5 quickly released )


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice limits Josh! I keep forgetting to check this section, you've got some good reports up man. Looks like you've uncovered a nice spot, keep it going now and get them dialed in!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Beautiful fish --Thanks for sharing !


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

Tell us more about the "winter pattern" you used to find them. I'm fishing new waters too


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

wde414 said:


> Tell us more about the "winter pattern" you used to find them. I'm fishing new waters too


Let me help you open your mind


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

If anyone is interested look me up on facebook I have a new video up (#Joshua Lim )with yet another solid Speck / box full....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

wde414 said:


> Tell us more about the "winter pattern" you used to find them. I'm fishing new waters too


Let me ask you this, what type of areas are you fishin? Bays, ICW, Bayous, Residencial canals, rivers. .....

How often do you fish?

Are you using bait or artificials?

Have you been fishing incoming tide, high tide, outgoing or low?

Whats the weather conditions when u go? Nice or cold and snotty

Are you near birds/bait?

Have you tried fishing at night, first light, afternoon, last light ?

Do you fish pre front, mid front, post front?

Fish deep or shallow?

North wind, south wind, east or west???

Whats the water temp in ur area (s)

Whats the water clarity?

Whats the bottom contour? Sand? Grass? Rocks? Oyseters, mud exc ?

Fresh, brackish, or salty water?

Moon phase?


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Let me ask you this, what type of areas are you fishin? Bays, ICW, Bayous, Residencial canals, rivers. .....
> 
> How often do you fish?
> 
> ...




Yes....


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ill be fishing in salty/brackish rivers, preferably outgoing tide no matter what time of day, with artificials and will try to fish deep holes with a muddy bottom.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

wde414 said:


> ill be fishing in salty/brackish rivers, preferably outgoing tide no matter what time of day, with artificials and will try to fish deep holes with a muddy bottom.


"deep" ..... do you often catch specks deep


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yet another double man limit 22Dec16 with bull reds in the area


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice limits. I gotta ask bro, what's up with the bibs. It was 73 degrees yesterday.......


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Nice limits. I gotta ask bro, what's up with the bibs. It was 73 degrees yesterday.......


I like to wear them fishing.... designed pants for the job. They're not heavy at all nor they make you hot, but they do keep they wind and rain off you... not to mention all the fish slime never touches your regular clothes again.

They are also a plus in the sence that I have to wash the boat at night.... and they keep me dry during that process.

And most of all they keep me very warm while on the water before sun up during the low 40 temps when nobody else is on the water.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

21DEC

Sheeps, hybrids, and specks!!! Take your pic or we can try and target all the above*


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

That is a monster sheepie! You are a talented fisherman my friend.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Skiffer said:


> That is a monster sheepie! You are a talented fisherman my friend.


Thank you Skiffer!

Ill be back on the water in the first* had to spend quality time with the family ON LAND..... lol 

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

January 1st 2017
Started the new year with a great trip
7 specks over 20" 
And 20 more between 14-19"
Plus 1 slot red!

Book a trip now at www.limitoutcharters.com 
Or
Just call 650 201 4604

Tight Lines and Good Fishin 
Capt Josh


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

03JAN17
Post storm fatties and a solid limit of specks:thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

feb has some lady luck!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

link to my site and overall winter report of this years pattern
http://www.limitoutcharters.com/fishing-reports.html


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report Josh


----------

